# Do you recommend weight gainer powders to gain muscle?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I really want to gain weight badly so I bought a weight gainer powder recommended by the supplement store salesperson.Do you recommend these? Answer:Well, it???s a little late to ask me since you???ve already bought it, but NO. I definitely do not recommend them. The idea of a higher calorie,easy to drink shake is great, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

